# Rear view camera under the badge??



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

Really like this part:

The rear-view parking camera is integrated behind the Volkswagen badge on the Phaeton's boot.

The camera shows the area behind your Phaeton on the car's radio navigation system display offering you a clear reversing image with easy-to-follow guidelines. Superimposed graphic lines then guide you to the optimal steering lock, guaranteeing fuss-free, smooth parking.

The result - quick and easy parking Using the rear-view parking camera means you'll be able to manoeuvre quickly and easily, even into the most difficult parking space.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know if this is for the newer Phaeton or not - I think it was an option for the Touareg / Tiguan / Golf 5 - 6 / Passat fitted with the 510 Infotainment system; the Phaeton's "VW" emblem had the microswitch for the trunk release built into it, so the camera was in the bumper near the license plate lights... (It would be cool if the "VW" emblem could do both!)

Here's a link to a UK site offering a retrofit for certain VW models:http://www.bespokeautotech.co.uk/vehiclespecific_vwseatskoda.htm


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

This is new Phaeton option from UK VW website.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

ramtor said:


> This is new Phaeton option from UK VW website.


The 'new' Phaeton has a little camera just above number plate, and this just above, in the same area as the plate. This picture is off a car with a 'swivelling' VW badge for opening the boot, i.e. not the Phaeton...

VW UK Marketing is not known for always being 100% accurate with regards to the Phaeton in their material, sadly... 

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

CLMims said:


> I think it was an option for the Touareg / Tiguan / Golf 5 - 6 / Passat fitted with the 510 Infotainment system


Our Touareg, a 2006 version, is from before the 510 was offered on Touaregs. It does have an RN S2 with OEM rear view camera and the famous VW-Audi red/green/yellow lines on-screen integration. The camera is cleverly integrated in the rear liftgate handle. Unless you know it's there, it is indistinguishable from Touaregs without it.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

ramtor said:


> This is new Phaeton option from UK VW website.


It might be of interest, but VW has recently withdrawn all reversing cameras from the entire range of cars (so I am told).

This apparently is due to shortage of key components out of Japan.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

Rear view camera is standard on my Genesis, but I rarely use it. I rely more on the audible alerts which are the same as the Phaeton except the Genesis doesn't have the colored lights.


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Rear View Camera*

Has anyone seen or tried this retrofit for a rear view camera?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-Phaeto...r_View_Monitors_Cams_Kits&hash=item2a2cb636fe

It looks to be plug and play. I suppose the difficult part will be routing the wiring from the camera to the head unit. Anyone any ideas?

Glynn


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

I added a reverse camera under the fender, the power comes from the rearlights and the video cable goes to the AV-in on the tv tuner in the trunk.

I will create a document with all my modifications soon(when all is done):
I added to my car:
-220/230v power
-android tv/computer with extra screen for at the back. http://www.ebay.com/itm/MyGica-Andr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 and http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-8-5-TFT...S_Car_Monitors_w_o_Player&hash=item19c8697a12
-rear view camera http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONY-CCD-...3?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item3a72e8d0ab
-in progress: European Led DRL lights
-MP3 player with bluetooth for handfree calling. http://diceelectronics.com/media-bridge-info-avx
-Fridge
-in progress: open the trunk with my foot, by infrared port
-in progress: lane assist and frontend collision assist on nav screen. http://www.ionroad.com/

I hope I will finish these modifications soon.
It is all possible only I have to figure out how to get is working correctly.


thanks Jorg


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Jorg, I'd be very interested to see pictures and instructions for the Fridge.




Jorgsphaeton said:


> I added a reverse camera under the fender, the power comes from the rearlights and the video cable goes to the AV-in on the tv tuner in the trunk.
> 
> I will create a document with all my modifications soon(when all is done):
> I added to my car:
> ...


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

the fridge was an older project see: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rigerator-to-a-Phaeton/page3&highlight=fridge
and I used theis fridge (in blue) and pained it black: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Home-Litre-Cooler-Fridge-Warmer/dp/B001CDR1C4



> just bought a Mcfun fridge, it is almost the same but with 4 litre. I've choosen this one because I don't need so much space for the fridge and I need the big trunk. My airsuspension compressor is also in the trunk because of an LPG tank inside the spare tire well.
> This fridge is exactly as big as the ski sack frame. And the fridge door is exactly as big as the ski sack door.
> I removed the door and removed the inner part of the door en mounted it on the skisack door, It is easier to mount the whole fridge when you remove the whole ski sack frame, it is clicked in place.
> So I mounted the inner door on the skisack door, filled the space between with foam. I mounted the fridge on tthe frame with some screws and two metal plates and placed the frame with the fridge back into the car again. Because teh fridge is a little bit rounded at the top I had to fille the gab with some foam, against noise and hot air from the fridge.
> ...


jorg


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Rear view camera not working !*

Hi all ,

I recently bought used a Phaeton 3,0 TDI 2009 MY with original rear view camera option included.
Allthough all the leds and beeps are there when reversing, I don´t have any rear view Picture on the screen for some reason !?
The main unit is RNS 810.

Any ideas where to look/troubleshoot for failure, I have VCDS and the Cable for it and necessary skills and Tools for electrical checking...

BR
Wide


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Wide,
If VCDS does not show any faults with the controller, my bet would be on a wiring failure at the camera end or camera failure. If the camera fails, you would likely end up with a blank screen on the RNS810 when it is put into reverse.
You could also try ticking or unticking the Reversing Camera option in the CAN Gateway installation list.
Robbie


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*OEM back-up camera fault, where to start trouble shooting ?*

Thanks Robbie,

I did VCDS scan and rear view camera fault is on following moduels:

19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010

37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010

56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

I did try ticking off/on back up camera on CAN list but it did not make any difference, not even blank RNS 810 screen when in reverse.


Here is the complete CAN list



01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
23-Brake Booster -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
71-Battery Charger -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

This is the detailed fault description , it is smae in all controllers where back-up camera is present:

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 885 T
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 0616 
Coding: FFF7FFAFBB011002
Shop #: WSC 31068 001 1048576
VCID: F0E52164E3B88CE

1 Fault Found:
02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 131
Mileage: 94303 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.11
Time: 16:52:46


This is intresting, I think, it is for the camera itself, or ?

Address 6C: Back-up Cam.
Cannot be reached


BR
Wide


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*OEM rear view camera at license plate*

Hi again all the Phaeton owners with rear view camera.

Acc. to options list I do have OEM rear view camera installed (yes it is between the license plate lights, checked), although it never shows up on front screen, neither the screen goes black or changes anything while in reverse.
I have tried to tick in (originally it was ticked off) rear view camera on CAN installed list, but no evident change whatsoever...

Could someone of you with OEM camera be helpful and check which modules/adaptation channels include entries for back-up camera and how it is coded ?
I get lost in all these locations where you probably need to go in for adjusting.

I know, I should start to check wiring and module electrically, but first I would like to have 100% correct coding.

Attached my option list:


B0A = Component parts set without country-specific design requirement
CT5 = Alloy wheels 7.5J x 18
G0R = 6-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle
H5E = Tires 235/50 R18 101Y
J2A = Battery 330 A (61 Ah) and battery 480 A (85 Ah)
D50 = 6-cyl. turbo dies. eng. 3.0 l/176 kW 24VV6 TDI, common rail Base engine is T41/TE1/TF1/TH1
Q2J = Comfort front seats
V0A = Tires w/o specification of tire brand
1AK = Electronic stabilization program (ESP) with brake assistant
1G0 = Without spare wheel
2ZW = Leather trimmed multi-function steering wheel, heated
5RQ = Right exterior mirror: convex
5SL = Left exterior mirror: aspherical
T41 = 6-cylinder diesel engine 3.0 L unit 059.D
QG1 = Service interval prolongation
7K3 = Tire pressure control, frequency 433 MHzhigh level version
8AY = Radio/navigation system
8GH = Alternator 190 A
1KP = Disc brakes, rear
7X8 = Park distance control, front and rear with rear view camera
3FE = Electric slide/tilt sunroof with sun screen/sunblind
1BK = 4-corner air suspension with electronic shock absorption control
7MG = Emission standard EU5
4UE = Air bag for driver and front seat passenger
4X4 = Side air bag, front and rear with curtain air bag
4R3 = Power windows with comfort operation
4K3 = Radio remote controlled central locking operated from inside and safe securing
N5E = Leather seat covering
7TE = Decorative inserts, eucalyptus wood
9VJ = Sound package
E0A = No special edition
0JZ = Without determination of weight categoryfor front axle
0YZ = Without determination of weight categoryfor rear axle
1PC = Wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable)
2C4 = Axially and vertically adjustable steering column with memory system
4E7 = Trunk lid power closing
4KC = Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass
4GP = Windshield in heat-insulating glass withsunshield and viewing window for vehicleidentification number
4V0 = Without front passenger seat adjustment from the rear
4D5 = Seat ventilation/massage seat(s), front
7AA = Electronic vehicle immobilization device
9AK = Climatronic with impact pressure control free of cfc
1D6 = Trailer hitch
A9S = Standard equipment
8JG = Headlight with gas discharge lamp for driving on the right
U5A = Instrument insert, km/h speedometer
1N3 = Speed-related variable steering assist (Servotronic)
3PR = Electric seat adjustment for both front seats with memory system
4A3 = Seat heater for front seats separately controlled
8N3 = Windshield wiper intermittent control with rain sensor

Thank you very many

Wide


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Under the hood of a Rear view camera module*

Hi all,

I thought I just have to share this with you guys !

Firstly I ´m still in progress for troubleshooting the OEM rear view camera problem.
Today when I had collected courage enough to lower the hatshelf panel , I the disconnected the rear view camera module.
The big connector was easy but the cinch video connector had some kind of hidden clip to be pressed before pulling out, could that I saw it before damaging anything.

I had an idea that the problem is within the module itself, and it should be easy to pinpoint as soon the electronics are revieled.
But not, the module is amazingly complicated piece of art and hopelessly way too much for me, see pictures.
For me it´s looks like it even includes video processing and God knows whar else !

https://www.dropbox.com/s/myasuktputy9388/20160728_160948.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ottdim4g51te7p/20160728_160939.jpg?dl=0

I noticed that the card has 3 extra slots for additional video connectors right next to one existing one, just plug and play ?


Later I will just connect everything back together and reset RNS 810 hoping that the CAN bus will now find the module ...
If not the next step will be the camera itself.

Can someone assist me on which panels/covers needs to be removed to get access to the camera at the registration plate ?
Seeing from outside there is no obvious way to the camera and underneath the rear bumper looking backward and up into the space where camera is not giving any clues either ...?

Thanks for your time !

Leo


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Leo,

First I want to say that on my 2004s, the longer avionics shelf screws go on the sides in the front-most positions (furthest in as you look at it). Michael said some are different lengths, so I put them all in their own bags the first few times I lowered the shelf. 

Second, you will need to remove the bumper cover to gain access to the rear camera if it won't come off from the outside. The Leak Detection Pump (LDP) on mine is between the bumper cover and spare tire well. Even though I can put my hands on it, I can't get it out with the bumper cover installed. I replaced it already, but it's still throwing a code. I have to remove my rear bumper cover again to check the LDP hoses where they disappear under the spare tire well cover. I had to buy tail light gaskets for the 2nd time since I bought the car.

You should buy new outboard tail lamp gaskets if you plan to look at the camera up close. 

I would exhaust all other possibilities before removing the bumper cover. At least you don't have to worry about it cracking like the front cover.

When you remove the bumper cover, you have to disconnect the wiring harnesses. On mine the connectors are all on the left side but I don't have the camera. I just have the license plate lights and the parking sensors.

-Eric


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Rear view camera finally working !*

Yes !

After putting the complicated rear view camera control module back on it space and redoing the avionics panel, I got an idea to once again check the different fuse panels if I missed something.

Earlier I was only looking for burnt fuses and couldn´t find any, every fuse was good.

No I grabbed the manual for the first time and tried to understand the german words for different functions, not that easy.

I did found something about "ruckfahrkamera" on fuse 27 at LHS panel in trunk, this information I was never able to find on the net.

And strangely there was no fuse on that position:screwy: 

Pulled out ?
Burnt and thrown away ?
Borrowed for another consumer and never replaced ?


Of course I now pushed good 5 Amp fuse on this location just waiting it to blow up in any second...

But not it hold for the current, and I could make the necessary coding for can bus to look for module 6C and tell the navigation to switch on camera video when in reverse

I could notice that also when N is selected the rear view is active, not only in R.

Nice adder to parking sensors, the actual useability is about to be discovered.

Man of order would of course say, RTFM.:laugh:

//Leo


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations on fixing it, Leo!

http://www.bing.com/translator/?ref=TThis&text=ruckfahrkamera&from=de&to=en

If you were referring to not being able to find information in this forum or even in the Bentley manual, it's because the back up camera is not a North American option and nobody tried to retrofit a factory one yet. 

The brochures I saw that show the backup camera also showed a VW badge camera. It must be a generic VW back up camera picture. 

eBay has cameras that go in the license plate holder and has badge cameras that would not fit my Phaeton.

It's nice to know that the "real" camera is the one that goes in the bumper cover if I ever feel like doing that mod.


-Eric


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> I added a reverse camera under the fender, the power comes from the rearlights and the video cable goes to the AV-in on the tv tuner in the trunk.
> 
> I will create a document with all my modifications soon(when all is done):
> I added to my car:
> ...


Hi Jorg.
I'm very interested in your attempts to retrofit the backup camera. I would like to add video input to the center nav screen, to add a video switch and several video sources.

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------

